# R.I.P Mac



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

R.I.P Mac,
the best gundog and pet anyone could ask for! I will miss your cuddles handsome!









14.02.1997 - 30.06.11


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Im so sorry for your loss. He is a very gorgeous boy.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

So so sorry for your loss x


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

What a beauty,so sorry for your loss.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

so very sorry


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

So sorry to read about Mac... run free... xxxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your Lovely Boy.
My thoughts are with you.
R.I.P Mac and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Sorry for your lOSS Hun (((((((((( hugs)))))))))


----------

